# (Coppa Italia) Fiorentina - Juve. 7 Aprile 2015, 20.30. Tv RAI 1



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2015)

Semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Italia Martedì 7 Aprile alle ore 20.30. La squadra di Allegri è un rullo compressore in campionato e viene da una vittoria contro l'Empoli per 2-0. Anche la Roma ha vinto e dunque il vantaggio rimane sempre di 14 punti.

Mentre la squadra di Montella ha battuto la Sampdoria, rivale per L'EL ed ora si trova quarta in campionato.


La Juve ha perso incredibilmente l'andata di Coppa Italia in casa per 1-2. Ed ora è costretta a fare una grande partita per rimontare ed accedere alla finale. Per passare la Juve deve vincere con due gol di scarto ad esempio 3-1 o 0-2.

Alla Fiorentina basta un pareggio con qualsiasi risultato

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Rai Uno in diretta dalle 20.30

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Mou (5 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Aprile 2015)

Sará difficilissimo passare il turno.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Juve ha perso incredibilmente l'andata di Coppa Italia in casa per 1-2. Ed ora è costretta a fare una grande partita per rimontare ed accedere alla finale. Per passare la Juve deve vincere con due gol di scarto ad esempio 3-1.
> 
> Alla Fiorentina basta un pareggio con qualsiasi risultato, o anche una sconfitta tipo 2-3 o 3-4.



Ehm... no, veramente se la viola perde 2-3 passa la Juventus con i 3 gol in trasferta, idem con il 3-4 eccetera
La Fiorentina passerebbe perdendo solo con lo 0-1, con l'1-2 si va ai supplementari. 

La Juventus deve solo vincere. Con un gol di scarto ma segnandone almeno tre, altrimenti con lo 0-2


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2015)

comunque credo che domani sera finalmente festeggeremo l'uscita della juventus da una competizione


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Aprile 2015)

Ci spero, come sempre, ma non ci credo. Troppo impossibile più che altro non subirne


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

Da quello che ho letto in giro:
Storari
Lichtsteiner Bonucci Chiellini Evra
Vidal Marchisio Padoin
Pereyra
Tevez Morata


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto in giro:
> Storari
> Lichtsteiner Bonucci Chiellini Evra
> Vidal Marchisio Padoin
> ...


Tevez è out per affaticamento . Così allegri impara a farlo giocare contro l' Empoli con 20 punti di vantaggio .


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

Tevez out. Ottimo sono già fuori. (per certi versi i viola li odio forse di più ma per stasera accontentiamoci)


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tevez out. Ottimo sono già fuori. (per certi versi i viola li odio forse di più ma per stasera accontentiamoci)



Penso che qualora Matri segni il gol decisivo ti autobannerai


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Aprile 2015)

*Probabili formazioni:*

FIORENTINA (3-5-2): Neto; Savic, Gonzalo Rodríguez, Basanta; Joaquin, Mati Fernandez, Aquilani, Borja Valero, Alonso; Salah, Gomez. 

JUVENTUS (4-3-1-2): Storari; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Vidal, Marchisio, Sturaro; Pereyra; Morata, Llorente.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Aprile 2015)

Senza Tevez, al 90% game over...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Penso che qualora Matri segni il gol decisivo ti autobannerai



Aspetta e spera!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

se giocano morata llorente assieme vanno fuori subito, se allegri è intelligente senza tevez fa il 4-3-3


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se giocano morata llorente assieme vanno fuori subito, se allegri è intelligente senza tevez fa il 4-3-3



il 4-3-3 con Pepe??


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Aprile 2015)

Senza Tevez meglio il tridente.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2015)

Up


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2015)

Gol Matri pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2015)

1-0 Matri lol ciao ciao Fiorentina.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Aprile 2015)

Matri. Lasciamo perdere, chiudiamo tutto ed andiamo via


----------



## Dany20 (7 Aprile 2015)

Ma perché Matri?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

mah...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 1-0 Matri lol ciao ciao Fiorentina.



non basta l'1-0


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Pazzesco. A questi va sempre tutto bene. Sempre. Ma come fanno?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2015)

Ma c'è Er munezza in porta??


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Non si capisce perché la Fiorentina da inizio partita abbia attaccato , ma cosa attacchi che poi ti becchi il contropiede in pieno stile allegri ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non si capisce perché la Fiorentina da inizio partita abbia attaccato , ma cosa attacchi che poi ti becchi il contropiede in pieno stile allegri ?



però è giusto devono giocarsela, se si mettono dietro è anche peggio


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. A questi va sempre tutto bene. Sempre. Ma come fanno?



Giocano a calcio con la cattiveria Giusta , tipo adesso chiellini . Conte gli ha trasmesso in 3 anni la voglia di vincere , la mentalità vincente . Poi certo gli va tutto sempre bene .


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

pereyra...che zero questa fiorentina


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2015)

Finita.. che pena


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però è giusto devono giocarsela, se si mettono dietro è anche peggio



Adesso si sono d' accordo ma sullo 0 a 0 con il risultato dell' andata a parer mio non puoi beccare la ripartenza...... Ecco come vedi pazzesco ! Troppa libertà per la Juve , troppa .


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2015)

0-2 Pereyra si sapeva sul piu bello si sono appisolati.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2015)

Che cesso Morata. 20 mln buttati.


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Aprile 2015)

E voi già li davate fuori


----------



## Dany20 (7 Aprile 2015)

2-0  con questa rosa fuori casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Adesso si sono d' accordo ma sullo 0 a 0 con il risultato dell' andata a parer mio non puoi beccare la ripartenza...... Ecco come vedi pazzesco ! Troppa libertà per la Juve , troppa .



però sono un po d'accordo con te, se ti metti dietro magari fai schifo tutta la partita ma due gol non li prendi mai


----------



## Hellscream (7 Aprile 2015)

Non ne posso davvero più di questi qua...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2015)

E stanno giocando senza i loro due giocatori più forti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che cesso Morata. 20 mln buttati.



Pure Llorente lo scorso anno sembrava un fenomeno e poi abbiamo visto, a me non mi piace se lo piazzi al Milan vale 0, alla lunga poi vedremo.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però sono un po d'accordo con te, se ti metti dietro magari fai schifo tutta la partita ma due gol non li prendi mai



Io di base sono d' accordo con te , mi piace che si giochi a calcio , però in una situazione del genere se giochi contro la Juve e in particolare contro allegri ...... Io mi metto li e ti faccio fare la partita specialmente se posso ripartire con salah.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io di base sono d' accordo con te , mi piace che si giochi a calcio , però in una situazione del genere se giochi contro la Juve e in particolare contro allegri ...... Io mi metto li e ti faccio fare la partita specialmente se posso ripartire con salah.



esatto...io sono per giocarsi la partita sempre anche se hai vinto 4-0 all'andata, però pensavo che anche giocandola in quel modo non chiudessero il primo tempo sotto 0-2, un golletto lo puoi prendere se capita, ma giochi in casa e in avanti non possono giocare cosi male, potevano anche affrontare il real madrid ma non esiste, io vedo tanti demeriti dei viola..


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Suicidio tattico di Montella , altroché . Un allenatore deve sapersi adattare anche alla situazione ogni tanto .


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E stanno giocando senza i loro due giocatori più forti.



Senza Buffon, Lichsteiner, Pirlo, Pogba e Tevez.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Pure Llorente lo scorso anno sembrava un fenomeno e poi abbiamo visto, a me non mi piace se lo piazzi al Milan vale 0, alla lunga poi vedremo.



Il fatto è che uno è un ragazzo di 20 anni e uno un 30enne. E poi mi sembra che Morata faccia tante cose, sia veloce, mentre l'altro segnava SOLO di testa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Aprile 2015)

Merito di Conte  c'è ancora spazio per le colpe di allegri se segna la viola tra poco


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Aprile 2015)

Sarebbe divertente rileggere i commenti juventini sparsi per la rete alla notizia dell'arrivo di Allegri


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Merito di Conte  c'è ancora spazio per le colpe di allegri se segna la viola tra poco



Vedila come vuoi ma il Milan in 3 anni non ha mai avuto la metà della cattiveria agonistica di questa Juve . Quindi sempre che 2 più 2 faccia 4 la MENTALITÀ della Juve deriva da Conte . Che poi le Vittorie di quest' Anno siano Di allegri è lapalissiano .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sarebbe divertente rileggere i commenti juventini sparsi per la rete alla notizia dell'arrivo di Allegri



Conosco gobbi che volevano smettere di seguire il calcio...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2015)

0-3 Pazzesco pazzesco pazzesco


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

3-0


----------



## Hellscream (7 Aprile 2015)

Mi chiedo per quanti anni ancora questi contineranno a stravincere in mezzo al nulla... di sto passo...


----------



## Dany20 (7 Aprile 2015)

E se segna anche Bonucci.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Fiorentina distrutta.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo per quanti anni ancora questi contineranno a stravincere in mezzo al nulla... di sto passo...



...se non ci pensa il Milan ...speriamo prossimamente....


----------



## Dany20 (7 Aprile 2015)

Ma com'è possibile sto risultato?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2015)

Ma non si vergognano? E la Juve ha tutte le riserve


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile sto risultato?



Nonostante il risultato dell'andata, ci sono 21 punti di distacco in campionato tra queste due squadre. Hanno vinto 3-0 in casa del Borussia, perchè non possono farlo in casa della Fiorentina?


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Montella è questo. Nulla di nuovo. Di che vi meravigliate?


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sarebbe divertente rileggere i commenti juventini sparsi per la rete alla notizia dell'arrivo di Allegri



Se vuoi farti 2 risate puoi anche leggere i commenti milanisti


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Hanno una preparazione fisica impressionante , vanno a 2 velocità diverse .


----------



## aleslash (7 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è questo. Nulla di nuovo. Di che vi meravigliate?



Ha perso una partita con una Juve dimezzata


----------



## 13-33 (7 Aprile 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ha perso una partita con una Juve dimezzata


Perde e un conto ma prendere 3-0 a casa tua contra una juve senza Pogba Tevez Pirlo Buffon Licht e bruto bruto......


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergognano? E la Juve ha tutte le riserve



mancano 2-3 giocatori importanti, non sono riserve, però è assurdo vedere una partita del genere, qua la colpa è tutta dell'allenatore, credevano gia di essere passati dopo l'andata, non ha saputo preparare la partita..


----------



## hiei87 (7 Aprile 2015)

Che monotonia che è diventata il calcio italiano. Che noia. 
Comunque è incredibile come questi abbiano sempre fame. Ok, sono i più forti anche con le riserve, ma anche noi quando eravamo forti in coppa, ma anche in campionato a volte, ci deconcentravamo e prendevamo batoste contro squadre nettamente inferiori.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Aprile 2015)

Che espulsione ridicola


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

ridicolo allegri che leva coman in vantaggio di tre reti, che mentalità da scarsone


----------



## aleslash (7 Aprile 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Perde e un conto ma prendere 3-0 a casa tua contra una juve senza Pogba Tevez Pirlo Buffon Licht e bruto bruto......


Appunto


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ridicolo allegri che leva coman in vantaggio di tre reti, che mentalità da scarsone



Ahaha incredibile , non poteva mai giocare con 2 punte per 5 minuti troppo rischioso !! Poi sul 3 a 0 ahaha


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Aspetta e spera!



Ti amo Roten, ti amo.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ridicolo allegri che leva coman in vantaggio di tre reti, che mentalità da scarsone


L'avesse fatto un altro allenatore sarebbe stata una scelta con le palle


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Che monotonia che è diventata il calcio italiano. Che noia.
> Comunque è incredibile come questi abbiano sempre fame. Ok, sono i più forti anche con le riserve, ma anche noi quando eravamo forti in coppa, ma anche in campionato a volte, ci deconcentravamo e prendevamo batoste contro squadre nettamente inferiori.



infatti, è che questi hanno tutti giocatori che non sbagliano mai partita, noi eravamo pure più forti di loro ma qualche discontinuo in rosa ce lo avevamo e a volte lo pagavamo questo, tipo boateng cassano pato robinho ecc ecc tutta gente che magari nella grande partita ti faceva la differenza ma certe volte giocavano con sufficienza, la juve questi non ce li ha, in campionato farà sempre bene per questo..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

Che palle sti qua. Comunque allegri è scarso


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'avesse fatto un altro allenatore sarebbe stata una scelta con le palle



non ha senso levare uno che è entrato ora, di che ti preoccupi che la viola deve fare tre gol?? lascialo in campo e metti llorente lo stesso al posto di chi vuoi, tanto essendo entrato ora è fresco, dovrebbe avere la forza di sacrificarsi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ahaha incredibile , non poteva mai giocare con 2 punte per 5 minuti troppo rischioso !! Poi sul 3 a 0 ahaha



esatto ahahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Aprile 2015)

Double e semifinale di champions (minimo)...


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Montella che a fine partita applaude e batte le mani spiega tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2015)

Ma il motivo per cui la RAI consente al bordocampista di intervenire a piacimento,disordinando la telecronaca?
La Juve manco la commento,solo noi con una nuova proprietà possiamo fermarli.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'avesse fatto un altro allenatore sarebbe stata una scelta con le palle



Si in effetti per levare tevez appena entrato ci vuole coraggio , ah no era il diciassettenne coman .


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Double e semifinale di champions (minimo)...



quando una squadra becca il monaco ai quarti vuol dire che è gia tutto deciso dal destino, questi, non so come ma vincono la CL al 100 per cento


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Grande Juve, grande Allegri, grandi tutti. La cosa più bella è vedere i telecronisti Rai in lutto


Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ha senso levare uno che è entrato ora, di che ti preoccupi che la viola deve fare tre gol?? lascialo in campo e metti llorente lo stesso al posto di chi vuoi, tanto essendo entrato ora è fresco, dovrebbe avere la forza di sacrificarsi..


Criticare un allenatore per un cambio al 90esimo dopo una partita come questa vuol dire arrampicarsi sugli specchi


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Aprile 2015)

Stavolta Failla con chi si sarà preso a botte?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si in effetti per levare tevez appena entrato ci vuole coraggio , ah no era il diciassettenne coman .



ne ha approffitato che era il ragazzino, volevo vedere tevez come se lo sarebbe sbranato, poi tutto si può dire di allegri ma non uno con le palle, un allenatore aziendalista, che nn dice mai quello che pensa, che si piega a 90 con la dirigenza della squadra che allena, non ha una personalità, per me non è credibile, la verità è che in una società organizzata come la juve sembrano tutti bravi, sembra tutto perfetto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Grande Juve, grande Allegri, grandi tutti. La cosa più bella è vedere i telecronisti Rai in lutto
> 
> Criticare un allenatore per un cambio al 90esimo dopo una partita come questa vuol dire arrampicarsi sugli specchi



è stato un cambio ridicolo


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si in effetti per levare tevez appena entrato ci vuole coraggio , ah no era il diciassettenne coman .



Dal punto di vista tattico il cambio era giustissimo. La juve si stava facendo schiacciare senza più ripartire, quindi uno come Llorente sui palloni alti era prezioso


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ne ha approffitato che era il ragazzino, volevo vedere tevez come se lo sarebbe sbranato, poi tutto si può dire di allegri ma non uno con le palle, un allenatore aziendalista, che nn dice mai quello che pensa, che si piega a 90 con la dirigenza della squadra che allena, non ha una personalità, per me non è credibile, la verità è che in una società organizzata come la juve sembrano tutti bravi, sembra tutto perfetto..


Perfetto .


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tattico il cambio era giustissimo. La juve si stava facendo schiacciare senza più ripartire, quindi uno come Llorente sui palloni alti era prezioso



ma che tattico, che mancano 5 minuti e la partita è strafinita, poteva levare pure il portiere e giocare senza nessuno in porta e non cambiava nulla


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tattico il cambio era giustissimo. La juve si stava facendo schiacciare senza più ripartire, quindi uno come Llorente sui palloni alti era prezioso



Si si su quello non discuto hai ragione , ma se levava pereyra e metteva Coman dietro llorente per 5 minuti mon cambiava nulla .


----------



## hiei87 (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti, è che questi hanno tutti giocatori che non sbagliano mai partita, noi eravamo pure più forti di loro ma qualche discontinuo in rosa ce lo avevamo e a volte lo pagavamo questo, tipo boateng cassano pato robinho ecc ecc tutta gente che magari nella grande partita ti faceva la differenza ma certe volte giocavano con sufficienza, la juve questi non ce li ha, in campionato farà sempre bene per questo..



Ma anche ai tempi di Ancelotti ricordo umiliazioni subite da Lazio e Udinese in Coppa Italia. Anche con Capello e Sacchi raramente andavamo molto avanti. Questo è il loro dna. E' incredibile. E stasera schieravano Matri e Padoin...


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è stato un cambio ridicolo


Eh perché? 
Ripeto, dal punto di vista tattico era un cambio giustissimo perché la Juve ormai si limitava solo a difendere e Llorenfe serviva per i palloni alti e didendere palla. Poi avremmo vinto lo stesso anche senza quel cambio però quella mossa vuol dire che l'allenatore non ha laaciato nulla al caso


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Eh perché?
> Ripeto, dal punto di vista tattico era un cambio giustissimo perché la Juve ormai si limitava solo a difendere e Llorenfe serviva per i palloni alti e didendere palla. Poi avremmo vinto lo stesso anche senza quel cambio però quella mossa vuol dire che l'allenatore non ha laaciato nulla al caso



per me ha esagerato, coman era appena entrato, poteva lasciarlo dentro, per il resto ti ho risposto sopra, non metto in dubbio che serviva una prima punta per tenere alta la squadra ma poteva togliere chiunque


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che tattico, che mancano 5 minuti e la partita è strafinita, poteva levare pure il portiere e giocare senza nessuno in porta e non cambiava nulla


Allegri è pagato per fare l'allenatore fino al 95esimo,quella era la miglior scelta da fare


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me è pura accademia parlare di cambi più o meno utili o giusti. La Juve, bisogna darne PURTROPPO atto, ha dominato pure con le "riserve".


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Allegri è pagato per fare l'allenatore fino al 95esimo,quella era la miglior scelta da fare



va bene, allora è stato un colpo di genio di allegri, grazie a lui e a questo meraviglioso cambio avete difeso la qualificazione fino alla fine..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è pura accademia parlare di cambi più o meno utili o giusti. La Juve, bisogna darne PURTROPPO atto, ha dominato pure con le "riserve".



questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo è un altro discorso



...per me, in realtà, è quello che conta. Credo che in pochi avrebbero scommesso su una Juve tanto superiore alla Viola.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Pure Montella si mette a fare il rosicone in diretta nazionale. Mamma mia che pena


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Pure Montella si mette a fare il rosicone in diretta nazionale. Mamma mia che pena



...vabbè, ma dopo la figuraccia fatta a Firenze cosa vuoi che dica?


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è pura accademia parlare di cambi più o meno utili o giusti. La Juve, bisogna darne PURTROPPO atto, ha dominato pure con le "riserve".



Si come bisognerebbe riconoscere che montella si è suicidato tatticamente in questa partita .


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...vabbè, ma dopo la figuraccia fatta a Firenze cosa vuoi che dica?


Che la juve è più forte e stasera ha strameritato di vincere. Come ad esempio ha fatto un certo sig. Klopp. Purtroppo siamo in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si come bisognerebbe riconoscere che montella si è suicidato tatticamente in questa partita .



...si prepara a venire al Milan?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Che la juve è più forte e stasera ha strameritato di vincere. Come ad esempio ha fatto un certo sig. Klopp. Purtroppo siamo in Italia



...solo quando il Milan ritornerà ...avrete qualche problema ....


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...si prepara a venire al Milan?



Speriamo di no , io voglio conte o al massimo pioli .


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no , io voglio conte o al massimo pioli .



...ok ma pare che a Mr. Bee piaccia Montella.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...solo quando il Milan ritornerà ...avrete qualche problema ....


Lo so lo so, ma se voi voleste potreste tranquillamente arrivare non dico ai nostri livelli ma a giocarvela con noi. Alla fine col fatturato non siete nemmeno messi male, se arrivano nuovi proprietari con un po di voglia investire e di innovazione tra qualche anno ritornerete ad ottimi livelli


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, ma se voi voleste potreste tranquillamente arrivare non dico ai nostri livelli ma a giocarvela con noi. Alla fine col fatturato non siete nemmeno messi male, se arrivano nuovi proprietari con un po di voglia investire e di innovazione tra qualche anno ritornerete ad ottimi livelli



...siamo tutti in attesa di novità. Finché ci sono Silvio ed Adriano potete dormire sonni tranquilli. 
Tornando al topic: sinceramente mi aspettavo di più dalla Fiorentina.


----------



## juventino (7 Aprile 2015)

Incredibile, incredibile, incredibile. Li abbiamo piallati con le riserve, non ci avrei scommesso manco un centesimo. Unica nota stonata l'espulsione assolutamente ridicola di Morata. Adesso mettiamo la primavera col Parma e vediamo di non far cavolate coi monegasghi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se vuoi farti 2 risate puoi anche leggere i commenti milanisti


effettivamente ad essere onesti praticamente tutti noi milanisti abbiamo riso all'annuncio di allegri alla juve.

Anche io ho riso alla cosa, però non ho detto che la juve avrebbe fatto schifo. Ricordo che i miei amici juventini fecero catastrofismi quando per me la juventus restava la favorita per lo scudetto.
Certo ora stanno andando ben oltre le aspettative di chiunque...scudetto, finale di coppa italia, semifinale di champions. Il brocco allegri.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Aprile 2015)

Partita preparata perfettamente, complimenti ad Allegri!

L'Espulsione di Morata é a dir poco scandalosa, il giallo ci stava tutto ovviamente.


----------



## juventino (7 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Penso che qualora Matri segni il gol decisivo ti autobannerai



L'ho letto solo ora...hai profetizzato il gol del mitra


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)

Me l'aspettavo. Sarebbe stato troppo bello che stasera non passassero. Inutile, quest'anno Allegri si toglierà parecchie soddisfazioni se vincerà un altro titolo oltre al 31° scudetto ormai cucito.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incredibile, incredibile, incredibile. Li abbiamo piallati con le riserve, non ci avrei scommesso manco un centesimo. Unica nota stonata l'espulsione assolutamente ridicola di Morata. Adesso mettiamo la primavera col Parma e vediamo di non far cavolate coi monegasghi.



... vederti gioire mi fa male


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Aprile 2015)

I Milanisti che già si sono scordati degli scempi assurdi che fece Allegri col Milan sono quelli che mi fanno più ridere. Max allegri un provinciale scarso come la m. 
Persino uno Juventino doc come Mughini ieri a tiki taka ha detto che allegri sta vincendo grazie al lavoro di conte.... 
Ma oh.. Raccontiamo pure la favoletta che allegri sia forte.. Ma arriverà il momento in cui la sua fortuna (quest'anno è stato fortunato come pochi, soprattutto in Champions) finirà e avrà un avversario vero, perderà e inizierà a fare figuracce. Mediocre era al Milan, mediocre è alla Juve.


----------



## juventino (7 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... vederti gioire mi fa male



Le gioie vengono sempre da occasioni in cui non ci avresti scommesso manco un centesimo, è questo il calcio. Per fare un altro esempio ti dico che ho goduto moooolto di piu per il primo scudo di Gonde (quando TUTTI, me compreso, ad inizio stagione erano straconvinti dell'ennesimo de profundis bianconero) piuttosto che per gli altri.


----------



## Juventino30 (7 Aprile 2015)

Complimenti alla società, alla squadra e al tecnico. Chi non vede anche la mano del tecnico in questi successi, si faccia controllare le diottrie. Basta fare un piccolo ragionamento per fare emergere i meriti di Allegri: avrebbe potuto fare un disastro e sta invece facendo una stagione da incorniciare. Non era affatto scontato.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le gioie vengono sempre da occasioni in cui non ci avresti scommesso manco un centesimo, è questo il calcio. Per fare un altro esempio ti dico che ho goduto moooolto di piu per il primo scudo di Gonde (quando TUTTI, me compreso, ad inizio stagione erano straconvinti dell'ennesimo de profundis bianconero) piuttosto che per gli altri.



...certo, condivido. Invece noi con questo Milan andiamo sul sicuro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> I Milanisti che già si sono scordati degli scempi assurdi che fece Allegri col Milan sono quelli che mi fanno più ridere. Max allegri un provinciale scarso come la m.
> Persino uno Juventino doc come Mughini ieri a tiki taka ha detto che allegri sta vincendo grazie al lavoro di conte....
> Ma oh.. Raccontiamo pure la favoletta che allegri sia forte.. Ma arriverà il momento in cui la sua fortuna (quest'anno è stato fortunato come pochi, soprattutto in Champions) finirà e avrà un avversario vero, perderà e inizierà a fare figuracce. Mediocre era al Milan, mediocre è alla Juve.


Onestamente io ho sempre optato per la via di mezzo. 
Semplicemente non c'è bisogno e non c'è motivo di dire che è un fenomeno datoo che non lo è (neanche dopo stasera chiaramente), e lo stesso dicasi per brocco, visto che proprio noi milanisti quest'anno stiamo vedendo come lavora un vero brocco e che disastri combina un vero brocco.

Allegri è semplicemente un allenatore. Discreto, normale, bravo...è una questione soggettiva


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Onestamente io ho sempre optato per la via di mezzo.
> Semplicemente non c'è bisogno e non c'è motivo di dire che è un fenomeno datoo che non lo è (neanche dopo stasera chiaramente), e lo stesso dicasi per brocco, visto che proprio noi milanisti quest'anno stiamo vedendo come lavora un vero brocco e che disastri combina un vero brocco.
> 
> Allegri è semplicemente un allenatore. Discreto, normale, bravo...è una questione soggettiva




Allegri ha, oltre che ottimi giocatori, alle spalle una società che lo supporta.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> I Milanisti che già si sono scordati degli scempi assurdi che fece Allegri col Milan sono quelli che mi fanno più ridere. Max allegri un provinciale scarso come la m.
> Persino uno Juventino doc come Mughini ieri a tiki taka ha detto che allegri sta vincendo grazie al lavoro di conte....
> Ma oh.. Raccontiamo pure la favoletta che allegri sia forte.. Ma arriverà il momento in cui la sua fortuna (quest'anno è stato fortunato come pochi, soprattutto in Champions) finirà e avrà un avversario vero, perderà e inizierà a fare figuracce. Mediocre era al Milan, mediocre è alla Juve.


Un allenatore può sempre migliorare nel corso di una carriera.A maggior ragione uno come Allegri che é giovane e mentalmente molto più flessibile di quel testone di Conte.
Detto questo al Milan al primo colpo ha vinto il campionato,la seconda stagione si è suicidato a fine anno ma è stato anche sfortunato con numerosi infortuni. Dall estate 2012 in poi ha avuto attorno un ambiente allo sbaraglio e nonostante ciò ha portato a casa un terzo posto e battuto in casa 2-0 il Barcellona.

La differenza la sta facendo la società.questa Juve ha alle spalle una dirigenza seria dove tutti remano dalla stessa parte e lo lasciano tranquillo


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Montella:"Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi. L'arbitro non mi è piaciuto".

Della serie, chi vi ricorda?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella:"Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi. L'arbitro non mi è piaciuto".
> 
> Della serie, chi vi ricorda?



....superpippa


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella:"Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi. L'arbitro non mi è piaciuto".
> 
> Della serie, chi vi ricorda?



Sto Montella credo abbia una maledizione tipo quella del Benfica. Penso che a 70 anni starà ancora a zero trofei. C'è qualcosa che non va, è ancora giovane comunque...


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

Questa vittoria è di Allegri, che ha preparato la partita perfettamente e si è definitivamente scrollato di dosso le scorie dell'esperienza rossonera.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2015)

Solo noi potevamo lasciare in giro il miglior allenatore italiano dal punto di vista tattico per dare la panchina a due inesperti esaltati... 

avessimo almeno preso conte, invece no, è quello che ci meritiamo

prossimo passo quel cesso di montella, avanti così


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Onestamente io ho sempre optato per la via di mezzo.
> Semplicemente non c'è bisogno e non c'è motivo di dire che è un fenomeno datoo che non lo è (neanche dopo stasera chiaramente), e lo stesso dicasi per brocco, visto che proprio noi milanisti quest'anno stiamo vedendo come lavora un vero brocco e che disastri combina un vero brocco.
> 
> Allegri è semplicemente un allenatore. Discreto, normale, bravo...è una questione soggettiva





Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Un allenatore può sempre migliorare nel corso di una carriera.A maggior ragione uno come Allegri che é giovane e mentalmente molto più flessibile di quel testone di Conte.
> Detto questo al Milan al primo colpo ha vinto il campionato,la seconda stagione si è suicidato a fine anno ma è stato anche sfortunato con numerosi infortuni. Dall estate 2012 in poi ha avuto attorno un ambiente allo sbaraglio e nonostante ciò ha portato a casa un terzo posto e battuto in casa 2-0 il Barcellona.
> 
> La differenza la sta facendo la società.questa Juve ha alle spalle una dirigenza seria dove tutti remano dalla stessa parte e lo lasciano tranquillo



Reputo Allegri un brocco perchè lo ha dimostrato nel corso della sua carriera.Certo si può sempre migliorare e lui un pochino è migliorato,ma resta sempre un brocco.E' un mio parere personale.Il primo anno al Milan ha vinto uno scudetto senza rivali,il secondo anno come dici tu "juve nel cuore" si è suicidato.E' vero ha avuto molti infortuni,ma ricordo benissimo la partita "Milan - Roma" mancavano poche giornate alla fine del campionato e Thiago Silva era appena rientrato dall'infortunio,i medici del Milan dichiararono che era meglio se il Brasiliano restasse ancora a riposo,il babbeo invece lo fece giocare.Il risultato?Thiago Silva dopo 20 minuti si infortunò di nuovo e il Milan vinse lo stesso la partita contro quella Rometta.C'erano le statistiche (e da queste non si scappa) chiare che parlavano di un Milan che con Thiago Silva prendeva la metà dei gol,rispetto alle partite in cui non giocava.La scusa degli infortuni non regge,anche perchè molti infortuni li ha causati lui stesso.E' riuscito a perdere anche uno scudetto con Ibra,contro una squadra tecnicamente scarsa che arrivava da 2 settimi posti di fila.

Mi duole anche ammettere che al terzo anno ci siamo qualificati ai preliminari di Champions grazie alle spintarelle degli arbitri...E' brutto da dire,ma la metà dei rigori che ci diedero in quell'anno sono molto discutibili.Da Milanista mi rosica ammettere una cosa cosi,ma è solo la verità.
Il quarto anno, non ne parliamo che è meglio.
Alla Juve ha ereditato una squadra forte,una squadra con la voglia di dimostrare che vinceva perchè era forte e non per merito di Conte...Una società solida con un progetto vero..Insomma ha avuto la strada spianata,questo è poco ma sicuro.Poi è anche stato molto fortunato...

Reputo un brocco Allegri per questi motivi e ne potrei elencare ancora molti.Almeno Inzaghi ha la scusante di non essere un vero allenatore,di non avere una società alle spalle,di avere una rosa scarsa.Allegri il secondo anno ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto in maniera indecente.
Lo stesso Milan della seconda stagione di Allegri con Conte in panchina,SECONDO ME batte sempre e comunque questa juve di Allegri.

P.S: Poi va bè,qualche merito ce lo avrà sicuramente anche Max Allegri,questo è poco ma sicuro.Ma non capisco il metterlo su un piedistallo,sti commenti esaltati come se fosse Guardiola...Insomma...Per me è un brocco,poi ognuno pensa e dice quel che vuole.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Reputo Allegri un brocco perchè lo ha dimostrato nel corso della sua carriera.Certo si può sempre migliorare e lui un pochino è migliorato,ma resta sempre un brocco.E' un mio parere personale.Il primo anno al Milan ha vinto uno scudetto senza rivali,il secondo anno come dici tu "juve nel cuore" si è suicidato.E' vero ha avuto molti infortuni,ma ricordo benissimo la partita "Milan - Roma" mancavano poche giornate alla fine del campionato e Thiago Silva era appena rientrato dall'infortunio,i medici del Milan dichiararono che era meglio se il Brasiliano restasse ancora a riposo,il babbeo invece lo fece giocare.Il risultato?Thiago Silva dopo 20 minuti si infortunò di nuovo e il Milan vinse lo stesso la partita contro quella Rometta.C'erano le statistiche (e da queste non si scappa) chiare che parlavano di un Milan che con Thiago Silva prendeva la metà dei gol,rispetto alle partite in cui non giocava.La scusa degli infortuni non regge,anche perchè molti infortuni li ha causati lui stesso.E' riuscito a perdere anche uno scudetto con Ibra,contro una squadra tecnicamente scarsa che arrivava da 2 settimi posti di fila.
> 
> Mi duole anche ammettere che al terzo anno ci siamo qualificati ai preliminari di Champions grazie alle spintarelle degli arbitri...E' brutto da dire,ma la metà dei rigori che ci diedero in quell'anno sono molto discutibili.Da Milanista mi rosica ammettere una cosa cosi,ma è solo la verità.
> Il quarto anno, non ne parliamo che è meglio.
> ...



Rispetto le tue idee. Ma a oggi sono piuttosto indifendibili. La bravura di Allegri come tecnico è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Poi esistono i pareri personali. Di persone che probabilmente si meritano Inzaghi come tecnico attuale.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rispetto le tue idee. Ma a oggi sono piuttosto indifendibili. La bravura di Allegri come tecnico è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Poi esistono i pareri personali. Di persone che probabilmente si meritano Inzaghi come tecnico attuale.



Ho editato ed aggiunto un pezzettino,proprio mentre stavi commentando te.
Eccolo qua.

"Poi va bè,qualche merito ce lo avrà sicuramente anche Max Allegri,questo è poco ma sicuro.Ma non capisco il metterlo su un piedistallo,sti commenti esaltati come se fosse Guardiola...Insomma...Per me è un brocco,poi ognuno pensa e dice quel che vuole."

P.S: Se io mi merito un tecnico come Inzaghi,altre persone si meritano di perdere gli scudetti come nel secondo anno di allegri


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me possiamo dire che non ha avuto rivali, ma dire che Allegri non abbia meriti è fuori dal mondo. Il calcio vero non è la modalità carriera di Fifa, le partite sono 90 minuti in mezzo a 60*24*7 minuti ogni settimana.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me possiamo dire che non ha avuto rivali, ma dire che Allegri non abbia meriti è fuori dal mondo. Il calcio vero non è la modalità carriera di Fifa, le partite sono 90 minuti in mezzo a 60*24*7 minuti ogni settimana.



Infatti io ho detto che qualche merito ce l'ha.Ma resta sempre un brocco per me.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho detto che qualche merito ce l'ha.Ma resta sempre un brocco per me.



Per ora ha sbagliato 2 stagioni in presumo 10 anni di attività. Certo non credo sia un nome da ricordarsi nel tempo ma è nei primi 10% allenatori mondiali imho.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Aprile 2015)

Chissà quanto starà esultando Galliani per la sua squadra del cuore, conscio anche della ridicola storia di Matri


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> P.S: Se io mi merito un tecnico come Inzaghi,altre persone si meritano di perdere gli scudetti come nel secondo anno di allegri



puoi dire quello che vuoi, che non ti piace come tecnico, che è fallibile, che non è Dio, ok, 
ma dire che è un brocco non esiste, se è un brocco lui allora mille altri allenatori non dovrebbero aver mai allenato, tra cui i 19 suoi avversari in serie A. 

Sì guarda da oggi #IoStoConPippo più che mai. Visto che Allegri è un brocco, Inzaghi sicuramente tra 10 anni sarà abbastanza esperto da essere più bravo di lui e vincerà quindi almeno due scudetti. Del resto anche Sacchi, Zaccheroni, Ancelotti hanno vinto almeno due scudetti col Milan... ops, no, li abbiamo persi anche con loro gli scudetti!?! 

Quindi da stasera si tifa per il rinnovo di Pippo fino al 2025. Sogno un Milan che arrivi alla seconda stella con Inzaghi allenatore. #ForzaMilan


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> puoi dire quello che vuoi, che non ti piace come tecnico, che è fallibile, che non è Dio, ok,
> ma dire che è un brocco non esiste, se è un brocco lui allora mille altri allenatori non dovrebbero aver mai allenato, tra cui i 19 suoi avversari in serie A.
> 
> Sì guarda da oggi #IoStoConPippo più che mai. Visto che Allegri è un brocco, Inzaghi sicuramente tra 10 anni sarà abbastanza esperto da essere più bravo di lui e vincerà quindi almeno due scudetti. Del resto anche Sacchi, Zaccheroni, Ancelotti hanno vinto almeno due scudetti col Milan... ops, no, li abbiamo persi anche con loro gli scudetti!?!
> ...



Ma perchè ti scaldi tanto?Allegri è per caso la tua morosa?Io non ho mai detto che tifo per Inzaghi e se ti vai a cercare i miei commenti, dico sempre che è l'anticalcio,che è un brocco,che non capisce nulla etc.Non capisco il tuo commento...Davvero,non ci vedo il senso,ne capisco tutta questa "rabbia" verso i miei confronti...bha..

Zaccheroni per me era un brocco eh.Sacchi e Ancelotti avranno anche perso degli scudetti che potevano vincere,ma hanno vinto la Champions League.Allegri quante Champions ha vinto?Vogliamo paragonare anche il gioco di Ancelotti al cantenaccio di Allegri?Stiamo veramente paragonando un Dio del calcio come Sacchi,che ha rivoluzionato questo sport all'anticalcio di Max?Ma dai. 

Io dico la mia e basta...Rispetto il parere degli altri,vedremo cosa combinerà il prossimo anno Allegri.Se si riconfermerà,gli farò i complimenti.Se non vincerà,dimostrerà per l'ennesima volta d'essere un brocco.E' un mio parere personale.
Ribadisco che non capisco questo accanimento.

P.S: Allenatori come: Pioli,Ventura,Garcia (Che quest'anno ha fatto anche lui un sacco di cappelle) Mihajlovic pur non avendo vinto nulla, li reputo migliori di Allegri per vari motivi che potrei anche spiegare eh.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ribadisco che non capisco questo accanimento.



Nessun accanimento. Solo mi spiace leggere mai un'autocritica quando si sbaglia una valutazione. Evidentemente c'è chi ha sempre ragione. Ciao.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



certo dopo due vittorie nette per 0-3 contro Dortmund e Fiorentina con diversi assenti, sentire che qualcuno si appiglia ancora a Milan-Roma e l'infortunio di Thiago per sostenere le proprie indifendibili idee fa pensare che chi si accanisce non sono io, ma... vabbè


----------



## Efferosso (8 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Solo noi potevamo lasciare in giro il miglior allenatore italiano dal punto di vista tattico per dare la panchina a due inesperti esaltati...
> 
> avessimo almeno preso conte, invece no, è quello che ci meritiamo
> 
> prossimo passo quel cesso di montella, avanti così



Uno dei due inesperti esaltati, con:

una squadra distrutta
Zero potere di preparazione
La società palesemente contro
Un bel fettone di spogliatoio che gli remava contro
Zero esperienza da allenatore

Ha fatto tipo una volta e mezza i punti del "miglior allenatore italiano dal punto di vista tattico".

Questo è l'unico vero confronto possibile. Stessa squadra stesso anno (e con due situazioni ben diverse sul fronte "società"). Il resto sono chiacchiere senza controprova.
E il confronto dice che un pivello alla prima esperienza ha avuto una media punti ben più importante di Allegri.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessun accanimento. Solo mi spiace leggere mai un'autocritica quando si sbaglia una valutazione. Evidentemente c'è chi ha sempre ragione. Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nessun accanimento?Se questo non è stato un accanimento,non oso immaginare quando ti accanisci.Rileggi il tuo bel commento!Io parlavo di Allegri,tu mi hai attaccato sul personale!!Manco fosse la tua morosa sto brocco di un Allegri.Cosa dovrei dire?Dovrei ricredermi perchè Max sta vincendo un campionato con la squadra più forte d'Italia?Dovrei ricredermi perchè è arrivato ai quarti dopo esser passato in un girone facile e dopo aver battuto il Borussia Dortmund più scarso degli ultimi 5 anni?Certo,complimenti a lui,qualcosa di buono l'avrà fatto,ma non ha fatto alcun miracolo.Non sta per vincere lo scudetto con la Lazio o con la Fiorentina eh.

Io ho la mia idea,è un mio pensiero,non capisco per quale motivo dovrei fare autocritica.Perchè lo dici tu?Ma chi sei tu per dirmi cosa devo fare?


Clarence,debuttante allo sbaraglio in mezzo girone ha fatto meglio del "Guardiola Italiano" Mister che nel suo curriculum annovera la non vincita di uno scudetto con Zlatan in squadra.Clap clap mister Allegri,i miei complimenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nessun accanimento?Se questo non è stato un accanimento,non oso immaginare quando ti accanisci.Rileggi il tuo bel commento!Io parlavo di Allegri,tu mi hai attaccato sul personale!!



ma dove ti avrei attaccato sul personale?? hai espresso una tua opinione piuttosto indifendibile (ma non perché lo dico io, lo ha detto il campo) alla luce di partite come quelle di stasera. è un po' come se domenica milan-samp finisse 0-3 e io scrivessi a fine partita "eh ma inzaghi per me rimane un allenatore validissimo" così ho anche io la mia opinione, indifendibile. 
sei te che scrivi post chilometrici su stagioni passate solo perché si fanno i complimenti ad allegri per quello che sta facendo stasera o in questa stagione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Seedorf non ha fatto niente di straordinario. 14 punti nelle prime 10 partite. + 3 sconfitte su 3 tra Coppa Italia e Champions. E poi ha azzeccato il filotto di vittorie nelle ultime giornate quando ormai eravamo fuori da tutto. Esattamente la stessa cosa che il tifo rossonero, un anno esatto dopo, si augura che Inzaghi *non *riesca a fare.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma dove ti avrei attaccato sul personale?? hai espresso una tua opinione piuttosto indifendibile (ma non perché lo dico io, lo ha detto il campo) alla luce di partite come quelle di stasera. è un po' come se domenica milan-samp finisse 0-3 e io scrivessi a fine partita "eh ma inzaghi per me rimane un allenatore validissimo" così ho anche io la mia opinione, indifendibile.
> sei te che scrivi post chilometrici su stagioni passate solo perché si fanno i complimenti ad allegri per quello che sta facendo stasera o in questa stagione.
> 
> 
> ...



Rileggiti il secondo commento che mi hai fatto,poi dimmi se non te la sei presa con me sul personale.Ma va bè,lasciamo perdere questa cosa.Sta vincendo un campionato con la squadra più forte d'italia..Quindi?Dovrei esaltarmi per questo?Non fare paragoni che non ci azzeccano per favore.Inzaghi è scarso e basta,non è nemmeno un allenatore.Allegri è un brocco e lo dico per la carriera che ha avuto.Non mi baso,su una sola stagione.Se il prossimo anno si riconfermerà scontrandosi (si spera) contro una vera rivale,potrò anche cambiare idea...Oppure se quest'anno vincerà la Champions,farò i miei complimenti a lui e mi scuserò.Ma fino a quel momento per me resta quello che è,un brocco!

Seedorf in una maniera o nell'altra ha fatto quei punti,proprio contro le stesse identiche squadre con cui il tuo amore Allegri ha fatto schifo!Fine della storia.Io ho la mia opinione e non sono l'unico in Italia a pensare che Allegri sia un brocco.Va a rimproverare tutta Italia dai.Va a dire che non possono pensare che Allegri sia un brocco,solo perchè tu lo reputi un grande allenatore.
Io rispetto la tua opinione,cosa che tu non fai... il che la dice abbastanza lunga....
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io rispetto la tua opinione,cosa che tu non fai... il che la dice abbastanza lunga....
> Passo e chiudo.



Io rispetto la tua opinione eccome e non mi interessa che tu la cambi o no. Io non lo so cosa pensa "tutta l'Italia" ma la parte bianconera che all'inizio non voleva Max credo che adesso abbia le idee un po' più chiare. Dopo partite come quelle di ieri sera rileggere ancora la storia di Thiago Silva, della Roma, dei rigori del 2013, eccetera, è abbastanza fuori luogo. Quello che i milanisti rimproverano ad Allegri è ben noto a tutti, ma Allegri oggi non è più l'allenatore del Milan quindi dovreste avere finalmente l'animo in pace. Sennò ammettiamo che un po' vi rode che non stia allenando la Reggiana come molti avevano pronosticato. 

Comunque facciamo che su Allegri hai ragione te, ma non venirmi a dire che ti ho attaccato sul personale, perché che ti piaccia o no ti assicuro che non è così.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]
Finitela. Se volete, potete continuare in privato. Ma basta in questo topic.


----------



## de sica (8 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io rispetto la tua opinione eccome e non mi interessa che tu la cambi o no. Io non lo so cosa pensa "tutta l'Italia" ma la parte bianconera che all'inizio non voleva Max credo che adesso abbia le idee un po' più chiare. Dopo partite come quelle di ieri sera rileggere ancora la storia di Thiago Silva, della Roma, dei rigori del 2013, eccetera, è abbastanza fuori luogo. Quello che i milanisti rimproverano ad Allegri è ben noto a tutti, ma Allegri oggi non è più l'allenatore del Milan quindi dovreste avere finalmente l'animo in pace. Sennò ammettiamo che un po' vi rode che non stia allenando la Reggiana come molti avevano pronosticato.
> 
> Comunque facciamo che su Allegri hai ragione te, ma non venirmi a dire che ti ho attaccato sul personale, perché che ti piaccia o no ti assicuro che non è così.



La verità sta in mezzo. Allegri non è né un grande allenatore, né un brocco. I meriti che sta avendo sono sicuramente quello di non aver fatto troppi danni dopo la gestione conte, e sicuramente il fatto di aver favorito la propensione offensiva di gente come tevez, morata e pogba. Tuttavia sta comunque allenando la squadra più forte del paese senza avversari particolari. Vincere a dortmund in quel modo però non è per niente semplice, e questo gli va dato atto, per giunta in una competizione in cui la juve fa sempre fatica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> La verità sta in mezzo. Allegri non è né un grande allenatore, né un brocco. I meriti che sta avendo sono sicuramente quello di non aver fatto troppi danni dopo la gestione conte, e sicuramente il fatto di aver favorito la propensione offensiva di gente come tevez, morata e pogba. Tuttavia sta comunque allenando la squadra più forte del paese senza avversari particolari. Vincere a dortmund in quel modo però non è per niente semplice, e questo gli va dato atto, per giunta in una competizione in cui la juve fa sempre fatica



Allegri sta facendo meglio ci Conte, e questo credo che sia un monito per chi vuole il pugliese sulla panca del Milan,

Il livornese già al Milan ha dimostrato di saper portare risultati, ma ha anche espresso il peggior gioco mai visto da noi, 
la sua predilezione per i fabbri a centrocampo, pian piano, si stà evidenziando anche alla Juve.
Sono curioso di seguire lo sviluppo della sua carriera, di certo non lo rimpiangerò mai, però è anche vero che non è un totale incapace, nella gestione del gruppo mi sembra uno dei migliori, ha qualche lacuna nella lettura in corso della partita, anche se poi nel Milan non è che avesse chissà che panchina.


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Allegri sta facendo meglio ci Conte, e questo credo che sia un monito per chi vuole il pugliese sulla panca del Milan,
> 
> Il livornese già al Milan ha dimostrato di saper portare risultati, ma ha anche espresso il peggior gioco mai visto da noi,
> *la sua predilezione per i fabbri a centrocampo, pian piano, si stà evidenziando anche alla Juve.*
> Sono curioso di seguire lo sviluppo della sua carriera, di certo non lo rimpiangerò mai, però è anche vero che non è un totale incapace, nella gestione del gruppo mi sembra uno dei migliori, ha qualche lacuna nella lettura in corso della partita, anche se poi nel Milan non è che avesse chissà che panchina.


Ma dove?? se Pirlo, Pogba e Vidal stanno bene sono loro i titolari. Marchisio in regia fa molto bene il suo compito ed é tutt'altro che un fabbro. Idem Pereyra che a inizio stagione pensavo fosse il solito pacco made in Udine.
I vari Sturaro, Padoin e compagnia li mette solo quando li deve mettere per forza, in assenza dei titolari. Ieri mancavano Pogba e Pirlo, chi doveva mettere? non siamo mica il Real...  E comunque Padoin, da tappa buchi, non mi dispiace affatto, non me l'aspettavo onestamente.

L'unica cosa che ieri non ho capito é la sostituzione di Coman. Da punto di vista tecnico era la cosa piú giusta, peró il ragazzo era appena entrato, mancano 5 minuti e per uscire devi subire 3 gol, una cosa impossibile...poteva togliere chiunque... ma mi va bene lo stesso.

Tatticamente lo ritengo superiore a Conte e non di poco. Conte peró é piú motivatore ed é piú uomo spogliatoio. Con il senno di poi, ci é andata perfettamente, prima Conte e poi Allegri per migliorare ulteriormente (in europa almeno).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma dove?? se Pirlo, Pogba e Vidal stanno bene sono loro i titolari. Marchisio in regia fa molto bene il suo compito ed é tutt'altro che un fabbro. Idem Pereyra che a inizio stagione pensavo fosse il solito pacco made in Udine.
> I vari Sturaro, Padoin e compagnia li mette solo quando li deve mettere per forza, in assenza dei titolari. Ieri mancavano Pogba e Pirlo, chi doveva mettere? non siamo mica il Real...  E comunque Padoin, da tappa buchi, non mi dispiace affatto, non me l'aspettavo onestamente.
> 
> L'unica cosa che ieri non ho capito é la sostituzione di Coman. Da punto di vista tecnico era la cosa piú giusta, peró il ragazzo era appena entrato, mancano 5 minuti e per uscire devi subire 3 gol, una cosa impossibile...poteva togliere chiunque... ma mi va bene lo stesso.
> ...



LA rosa della Juve è superiore a quella del Milan, pertanto anche gli uomini di "sostanza" Marchisio, Vidal ecc. sono in grado di dare anche un notevole contributo "tecnico", nel Milan non potendo contare su uomini contemporaneamente validi sia tecnicamente che atleticamente, ha decisamente puntato sui fabbri.
In generale alla Juve l'arrivo di Sturaro (tra l'altro bel giocatore) e le presunte voci dell'interessamento per De Jong parrebbero un indizio, dubito che anche se esistesse un nuovo Pirlo, con Allegri approderebbe a Torino


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Allegri sta facendo meglio ci Conte, e questo credo che sia un monito per chi vuole il pugliese sulla panca del Milan,
> 
> Il livornese già al Milan ha dimostrato di saper portare risultati, ma ha anche espresso il peggior gioco mai visto da noi,
> la sua predilezione per i fabbri a centrocampo, pian piano, si stà evidenziando anche alla Juve.
> Sono curioso di seguire lo sviluppo della sua carriera, di certo non lo rimpiangerò mai, però è anche vero che non è un totale incapace, nella gestione del gruppo mi sembra uno dei migliori, ha qualche lacuna nella lettura in corso della partita, anche se poi nel Milan non è che avesse chissà che panchina.




Il problema dei "fabbri" era forse il problema meno grave che aveva al Milan...dove allegri ha fatto degli errori che a Torino non ha fortunatamente per noi ripetuto..

Allegri Preferisce un centrocampo "solido" per dare piena libertà agli attaccanti...ciò non significa però avere un centrocampista di fabbri...ora in chiave mercato si parla di una Juve forte su Witsel come prossimo vertice basso...un giocatore dotato sia fisicamente che tecnicamente...la "tecnica"..Allegri lo ripete in tutte le interviste "abbiamo giocato bene/male tecnicamente" ci punta molto su questo...al Milan ha avuto uno spogliatoio Tosto da dirigere alla sua prima esperienza in una big e una società che stava andando verso il declino...in più lui ha pestato qualche errore di troppo(ci sta alla prima esperienza)
[MENTION=1889]Black1897[/MENTION] Attenzione alle parole censurate!


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma dove?? se Pirlo, Pogba e Vidal stanno bene sono loro i titolari. Marchisio in regia fa molto bene il suo compito ed é tutt'altro che un fabbro. Idem Pereyra che a inizio stagione pensavo fosse il solito pacco made in Udine.
> I vari Sturaro, Padoin e compagnia li mette solo quando li deve mettere per forza, in assenza dei titolari. Ieri mancavano Pogba e Pirlo, chi doveva mettere? non siamo mica il Real...  E comunque Padoin, da tappa buchi, non mi dispiace affatto, non me l'aspettavo onestamente.
> 
> L'unica cosa che ieri non ho capito é la sostituzione di Coman. Da punto di vista tecnico era la cosa piú giusta, peró il ragazzo era appena entrato, mancano 5 minuti e per uscire devi subire 3 gol, una cosa impossibile...poteva togliere chiunque... ma mi va bene lo stesso.
> ...



Finalmente uno juventino che dice che non doveva levare Coman , secondo me ha voluto solo fare il fenomeno .


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

io davvero mi stupisco come cavolo avete fatto a mandare via Allegri così a cuor leggero...cioè mandate via Allegri per il nuovo Ferguson, potrei anche capirlo..

ma dopo avete avuto:

Seedorf
Inzaghi

cioè due NON allenatori...

boh..Allegri si è dimostrato molto ma MOLTO più bravo di Conte nel Leggere e nel preparare tatticamente le partite...non mi diverto così tanto a vedere la Juve dai tempi di Lippi...davvero..come si fa a dire che Allegri è scarso?
ora noi avevamo la scusa che comunque potevamo averlo seguito con sufficienza...ma voi che lo avete avuto in casa per 3 anni?????


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Aprile 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> io davvero mi stupisco come cavolo avete fatto a mandare via Allegri così a cuor leggero...cioè mandate via Allegri per il nuovo Ferguson, potrei anche capirlo..
> 
> ma ***** dopo avete avuto:
> 
> ...



Rispetto la tua opinione però l'ultima annata di Allegri è stata disastrosa. 
Cioè...aveva un ruolino di marcia da rabbrividire, credo abbia fatto solo 3 vittorie nel girone d'andata nemmeno SuperPippa ha fatto cosi male, poi non parliamo del punto più basso toccato dal tecnico livornese, quando in casa contro quei brocchi dell'Ajax ci fece soffrire per 95 minuti per un misero secondo posto in Champions, IN CASA.
La Juve è fortunata ad aver avuto prima un grande allenatore come Conte che ha dato prima di schemi, tattiche e quant'altro, la cattiveria e la fame che aveva perduto dopo essere scesa in B. Ecco è questo il fattore.
Per dirla tutta Allegri potrebbe pure fare bene al Bayern ed arrivare in finale di Champions con quei fenomeni che ci sono, ma di sicuro il merito principale non è il suo visto che ha già una rosa impostata per vincere con la mentalità datagli da Guardiola. Ad Allegri quest'anno riconosco il coraggio di esser riuscito a cambiare finalmente modulo per far bene in Europa ed almeno li ci ha azzeccato, per il resto pure Pioli avrebbe fatto lo stesso.


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione però l'ultima annata di Allegri è stata disastrosa.
> Cioè...aveva un ruolino di marcia da rabbrividire, credo abbia fatto solo 3 vittorie nel girone d'andata nemmeno SuperPippa ha fatto cosi male, poi non parliamo del punto più basso toccato dal tecnico livornese, quando in casa contro quei brocchi dell'Ajax ci fece soffrire per 95 minuti per un misero secondo posto in Champions, IN CASA.
> La Juve è fortunata ad aver avuto prima un grande allenatore come Conte che ha dato prima di schemi, tattiche e quant'altro, la cattiveria e la fame che aveva perduto dopo essere scesa in B. Ecco è questo il fattore.
> Per dirla tutta Allegri potrebbe pure fare bene al Bayern ed arrivare in finale di Champions con quei fenomeni che ci sono, ma di sicuro il merito principale non è il suo visto che ha già una rosa impostata per vincere con la mentalità datagli da Guardiola. Ad Allegri quest'anno riconosco il coraggio di esser riuscito a cambiare finalmente modulo per far bene in Europa ed almeno li ci ha azzeccato, per il resto pure Pioli avrebbe fatto lo stesso.




il modulo son solo "numerini"...se facciamo bene in Eruopa non è per il modulo ma per un cambiamento che Allegri ha portato a livello di testa ma soprattutto di gioco...
tutto quello che vuoi, avrà sicuramente fatto pochi risultati negli ultimi suoi periodi rossoneri...io però vedo che nel suo ultimo anno aveva un branco di pippe dove il giocatore più talentuoso era Balotelli (e ho detto tutto)..oggi dopo ormai quanto, 2/3 Anni? il Milan non solo non presenta una rosa molto migliore (anche se son convinto che presi singolarmente i giocatori di questo Milan potrebbero fare molto meglio) ma continua a lottare per posizioni a dir poco scandalose...

ripeto,io fossi in voi mi rifarei due calcoli(e non molto tempo fa lo sono stato)...e risistemerei un po' le percentuali di colpe da dividersi tra Dirigenza/allenatori/giocatori...perché Allegri ne aveva meno di tutti...

E allora capite poi che è inutile parlare Conte,Mihailovic,Sarri,Bertolacci,Valdifiori e Compagnia se il motivo per cui da 3 anni fate abbastanza schifo non è stato "estirpato"..

io sono un tifoso Bianconero...ma ho sempre riconosciuto la grandezza del Milan, che reputo come vero ed unico nostro rivale in Italia e torno a sognare sfide epiche tra bianconeri e Rossoneri con campionissimi da una parte e dall'altra perché il calcio Italiano ha bisogno di un Milan competitivo ad alti livelli...ma visto da fuori, quello che sta accadendo ormai da troppi mesi DENTRO al Milan è un qualcosa di assolutamente imbarazzante...avete toccato il fondo ma qualcuno sembra non voler far niente per cambiare le cosa...mah...oggettivamente mi dispiace...ma in questo momento siete abbandonati a voi stessi..


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> LA rosa della Juve è superiore a quella del Milan, pertanto anche gli uomini di "sostanza" Marchisio, Vidal ecc. sono in grado di dare anche un notevole contributo "tecnico", nel Milan non potendo contare su uomini contemporaneamente validi sia tecnicamente che atleticamente, ha decisamente puntato sui fabbri.
> In generale alla Juve l'arrivo di Sturaro (tra l'altro bel giocatore) e le presunte voci dell'interessamento per De Jong parrebbero un indizio, dubito che anche se esistesse un nuovo Pirlo, con Allegri approderebbe a Torino


Sturaro era giá nostro ed era solo "parcheggiato" al Genoa, credo che fu preso prima dell'arrivo di Allegri. All'interessamento per De Jong credo poco o nulla, forse perché sarebbe a P0 ma comunque ho forti dubbi sul fatto che Allegri preferisce i fabbri a prescindere. Io penso che al Milan fu costretto, nel senso che la rosa (a centrocampo) era quella che era e non aveva alternative.


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sturaro era giá nostro ed era solo "parcheggiato" al Genoa, credo che fu preso prima dell'arrivo di Allegri. All'interessamento per De Jong credo poco o nulla, forse perché sarebbe a P0 ma comunque ho forti dubbi sul fatto che Allegri preferisce i fabbri a prescindere. Io penso che al Milan fu costretto, nel senso che la rosa (a centrocampo) era quella che era e non aveva alternative.



si sturaro sarebbe arrivato comunque....

che Allegri piaccia avere un centrocampo "intenso" non è un mistero...ma da qui a dire che lui vuole fabbri a centrocampo ce ne passa...poi lui metteva i Fabbri perché quello gli prendeva Galliani..

Ad esempio lui davanti alla difesa non vuole un regista ma un giocatore che sappia coprire bene e che abbia una buona visione di gioco..ecco perché cerchiamo Witsel


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Aprile 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> il modulo son solo "numerini"...se facciamo bene in Eruopa non è per il modulo ma per un cambiamento che Allegri ha portato a livello di testa ma soprattutto di gioco...
> tutto quello che vuoi, avrà sicuramente fatto pochi risultati negli ultimi suoi periodi rossoneri...io però vedo che nel suo ultimo anno aveva un branco di pippe dove il giocatore più talentuoso era Balotelli (e ho detto tutto)..oggi dopo ormai quanto, 2/3 Anni? il Milan non solo non presenta una rosa molto migliore (anche se son convinto che presi singolarmente i giocatori di questo Milan potrebbero fare molto meglio) ma continua a lottare per posizioni a dir poco scandalose...
> 
> ripeto,io fossi in voi mi rifarei due calcoli(e non molto tempo fa lo sono stato)...e risistemerei un po' le percentuali di colpe da dividersi tra Dirigenza/allenatori/giocatori...perché Allegri ne aveva meno di tutti...
> ...



Certamente, la crisi del Milan degli ultimi 3 anni non è colpa di Allegri sarebbe da idioti dirlo, tutto è partito quando si è deciso di vendere gli unici due fuoriclasse della rosa, mettici poi anche l'addio dei senatori, che nell'ultimo anno più che essere decisivi in campo lo erano soprattutto a livello di spogliatoio e la frittata è fatta. Sicuramente ad Allegri non gli è stata data negli anni successivi una rosa che una squadra come il Milan meriterebbe però anche negli anni passati con fenomeni in squadra non aveva mai mostrato uno straccio di gioco, affidandosi solo ad Ibra e a dei falegnami in mezzo al campo. Il terzo anno ha raggiunto un terzo posto con le unghie e con i denti, che, se uno alla fine vedesse solo la classifica griderebbe al miracolo e all'ottimo lavoro di Allegri, però è stato un terzo posto arrivato con parecchie sviste arbitrali e non ho problemi ad ammetterlo. Sull'ultimo anno ho già commentato, sembrava stesse li tanto perchè la società non aveva voglia di cacciarlo conscia di un progetto durato 3 anni ormai finito e ha preferito continuare andando a sbattere contro evidenti difficoltà. 
A me Allegri non ha mai impressionato, neppure nell'anno in cui abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e ci sono una buona parte di milanisti che lo dicono, e il frutto del lavoro che sta raccogliendo non è iniziato da lui e bisogna riconoscerlo, solamente sta proseguendo verso una linea intrapresa da una società solida 3 anni fa andando a vincere uno scudetto senza avversari poichè la Roma si è suicidata nei primi due mesi nel 2015


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Certamente, la crisi del Milan degli ultimi 3 anni non è colpa di Allegri sarebbe da idioti dirlo, tutto è partito quando si è deciso di vendere gli unici due fuoriclasse della rosa, mettici poi anche l'addio dei senatori, che nell'ultimo anno più che essere decisivi in campo lo erano soprattutto a livello di spogliatoio e la frittata è fatta. Sicuramente ad Allegri non gli è stata data negli anni successivi una rosa che una squadra come il Milan meriterebbe però anche negli anni passati con fenomeni in squadra non aveva mai mostrato uno straccio di gioco, affidandosi solo ad Ibra e a dei falegnami in mezzo al campo. Il terzo anno ha raggiunto un terzo posto con le unghie e con i denti, che, se uno alla fine vedesse solo la classifica griderebbe al miracolo e all'ottimo lavoro di Allegri, però è stato un terzo posto arrivato con parecchie sviste arbitrali e non ho problemi ad ammetterlo. Sull'ultimo anno ho già commentato, sembrava stesse li tanto perchè la società non aveva voglia di cacciarlo conscia di un progetto durato 3 anni ormai finito e ha preferito continuare andando a sbattere contro evidenti difficoltà.
> A me Allegri non ha mai impressionato, neppure nell'anno in cui abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e ci sono una buona parte di milanisti che lo dicono, e il frutto del lavoro che sta raccogliendo non è iniziato da lui e bisogna riconoscerlo, solamente sta proseguendo verso una linea intrapresa da una società solida 3 anni fa andando a vincere uno scudetto senza avversari poichè la Roma si è suicidata nei primi due mesi nel 2015




a me, per non saper né leggere e né scrivere, il primo Milan di Allegri mi piaceva MOLTO come giocava..il mister è un allenatore..io ho imparato a conoscerlo profondamente in questi mesi..è un allenatore che lascia molto "liberi" i suoi giocatori soprattutto davanti...un po' come qualche anno fa...un po' come in Sudamerica...è ovvio che se non hai giocatori in grado di "autodefinirsi" questo tipo di allenare non attecchisce...però la cosa che veramente mi ha sconvolto è la cura con cui prepara le partite...

Secondo me, nello spogliatoio del Milan, più di una testa ha peccato di egocentrismo e boriosità nei confronti di un allenatore che veniva dal Cagliari...poi Allegri ha fatto i suoi errori per carità...ma non mi è mai sembrato che la squadra lo seguisse a spada tratta..cosa che invece accade a Torino..


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Per ora Allegri non sta affatto facendo meglio di Conte! Se caso lo sta pareggiando. Antonio vinse lo scudetto e arrivò ai quarti di Champions league, uscendo più che dignitosamente contro il Bayern che poi divenne campione d'Europa. Con la piccola differenza che quella Juve andava in giro in attacco con gente come Matri, Vucinic, Quagliarella, Giovinco etc. Altro che Tevez e Morata. Ma va be, il vero valore di Allegri lo scoprirete il prossimo anno, cari juventini.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (8 Aprile 2015)

Da un po' di anni sembra che tutti quelli che vanno alla juve vengano toccati dalla grazia divina. tevez, un buon giocatore, non certo un fenomeno, attualmente è il giocatore più decisivo al mondo. matri, che nella sua carriera l'unica volta in cui ha segnato più di 3 gol in una stagione è stato con la maglia della juve.Prima gli ha fatto vincere uno scudetto, non era MAI titolare, si infortunava il quagliarella di turno entrava matri (che altrimenti non avrebbe MAI visto il campo) e PUNTUALMENTE segnava il gol decisivo. Viene al milan, non vede mai la boccia, torna alla juve dove lo usano come sagoma per gli allenamenti, gioca UNA partita PER FORZA dopo un lustro...PAM, gol decisivo (perchè ha dato il via alla rimonta gobba). morata (che a em è sempre paiciuto devo dire) al Real era una riserva della riserva, arriva alla juve e inizia a fare gol pure di scorreggia. Non solo, viene convocato in nazionale per la PRIMA volta e segna il gol decisivo (ovviamente).


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Da un po' di anni sembra che tutti quelli che vanno alla juve vengano toccati dalla grazia divina. tevez, un buon giocatore, non certo un fenomeno, attualmente è il giocatore più decisivo al mondo. matri, che nella sua carriera l'unica volta in cui ha segnato più di 3 gol in una stagione è stato con la maglia della juve.Prima gli ha fatto vincere uno scudetto, non era MAI titolare, si infortunava il quagliarella di turno entrava matri (che altrimenti non avrebbe MAI visto il campo) e PUNTUALMENTE segnava il gol decisivo. Viene al milan, non vede mai la boccia, torna alla juve dove lo usano come sagoma per gli allenamenti, gioca UNA partita PER FORZA dopo un lustro...PAM, gol decisivo (perchè ha dato il via alla rimonta gobba). morata (che a em è sempre paiciuto devo dire) al Real era una riserva della riserva, arriva alla juve e inizia a fare gol pure di scorreggia. Non solo, viene convocato in nazionale per la PRIMA volta e segna il gol decisivo (ovviamente).



Beh Tevez è sempre stato un campionissimo...solo che prima gli veniva sempre chiesto di "adattarsi" e non era mia libero di esprimersi liberamente..
Matri vabè...ora perché ha segnato un gol e ha fatto una buona partita non è che è diventato un fenomeno...anche al Genoa sembrava in netta ripresa comunque..il suo miglior momento in carriera è stato dall'ultimo anno di Cagliari al Primo anno di COnte dove era stato comunque il capo cannoniere della squadra...quando il Milan lo ha acquistato era già in profondo declino da almeno una stagione...infatti nessuno di noi si spiegava come fosse possibile che venisse pagato così tanto..
Morata al Real era una riserva....ma di gente come Bale,Benzema,Ronaldo...anche Callejon al Real era una riserva..e comunque di Morata già dalle competizioni nazionali giovanili si vedeva che era un bel giocatore..

diciamo che abbiamo gente come Marotta e Paratici (soprattutto) che i giocatori se li sanno scegliere più che bene..


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per ora Allegri non sta affatto facendo meglio di Conte! Se caso lo sta pareggiando. Antonio vinse lo scudetto e arrivò ai quarti di Champions league, uscendo più che dignitosamente contro il Bayern che poi divenne campione d'Europa. Con la piccola differenza che quella Juve andava in giro in attacco con gente come Matri, Vucinic, Quagliarella, Giovinco etc. Altro che Tevez e Morata. Ma va be, il vero valore di Allegri lo scoprirete il prossimo anno, cari juventini.



Concordo al 100 % ma tanto ormai è tardi , allegri è il nuovo sacchi del calcio italiano . Sentire che sia il più bravo tatticamente mi fa accapponare la pelle , ormai sento dire che gioca un calcio arioso , tra un po' persino guardiola dovrà arrossire di fronte al calcio champagne allegriano.


----------



## vota DC (8 Aprile 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Beh Tevez è sempre stato un campionissimo...solo che prima gli veniva sempre chiesto di "adattarsi" e non era mia libero di esprimersi liberamente..



E' sempre stato abile, però a mio avviso lo chiamavano Apache proprio perché guerriero sregolato che faceva quello che voleva, ora confrontato a quello del passato è un soldatino, altro che maggiore libertà.


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100 % ma tanto ormai è tardi , allegri è il nuovo sacchi del calcio italiano . Sentire che sia il più bravo tatticamente mi fa accapponare la pelle , ormai sento dire che gioca un calcio arioso , tra un po' persino guardiola dovrà arrossire di fronte al calcio champagne allegriano.



Invece ti sbagli..la Forza di Allegri è proprio quella di essere L'anti-Sacchi...mi ricorda molto Lippi da questo punto di vista..


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato abile, però a mio avviso lo chiamavano Apache proprio perché guerriero sregolato che faceva quello che voleva, ora confrontato a quello del passato è un soldatino, altro che maggiore libertà.




si vede che la Juve, la guardi proprio poco eh....Tevez in campo gioca dove vuole e come vuole...gioca "libero"...cosa che non faceva con Conte né allo Utd, Né al City...per questo sta facendo questa stagione pazzesca..


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Invece ti sbagli..la Forza di Allegri è proprio quella di essere L'anti-Sacchi...mi ricorda molto Lippi da questo punto di vista..



Ero ironico


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100 % ma tanto ormai è tardi , allegri è il nuovo sacchi del calcio italiano . Sentire che sia il più bravo tatticamente mi fa accapponare la pelle , ormai sento dire che gioca un calcio arioso , tra un po' persino guardiola dovrà arrossire di fronte al calcio champagne allegriano.



Ma si infatti pare Gesù cristo...Quando in realtà è solo un brocco fortunato.Ma il suo vero, basso valore, uscirà il prossimo anno.Anche al Milan vinse al primo anno...



Black1897 ha scritto:


> si vede che la Juve, la guardi proprio poco eh....Tevez in campo gioca dove vuole e come vuole...gioca "libero"...cosa che non faceva con Conte né allo Utd, Né al City...per questo sta facendo questa stagione pazzesca..



E' forse uno dei pochissimi pregi di Allegri,far rendere bene i solisti.Tevez e Pogba su tutti, rendono di più con Allegri perchè Max non sa fare gli schemi.Si affida SEMPRE alla giocata singola.Lo faceva al Milan (indimenticabili le grida di allegri ad Ignazio "Abate passa la palla a ibra!Passala a Ibra") e lo sta facendo ora alla Juventus. La Juventus di Conte era molto più corale e faceva un gioco di squadra che la Juve di Max si sogna,soprattutto al primo anno di Antonio. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere Max con la prima Juve di conte,con Giovinco,Quaglierra,Vucinic e Matri in attacco.Col cavolo che quel brocco sarebbe riuscito a far qualcosa di decente.
*Parere puramente personale ovviamente*


----------

